# tx-sr805 pre out question



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

good day to everyone @ HTS Ive been reading off & on for a wile and cant seem to find an answer to one specific question . I want to use a separate amp to power my mains through the pre outs . So my question is will I still have power out of L/R main outs . 
Thanks in advance , great site you have here . 
ps Sorry if I missed that info some where


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am assuming your receiver has multi preouts and power ins... If you run your pre outs to new power amp to power your speakers you will still have a set of inputs available (left and right channels), they will not have any sound as they have nothing going to them.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

It doesn't look like your AVR has jumpers on the preouts, so I'd guess that the mains _are_ powered even if you are using an outboard amp. Many of the current AVRs allow one to reconfigure the internal amplifiers for height/width speakers (9.x or 11.x), but if this is NOT the case with your AVR, then the answer would be, "yes."

BTW- there are several people on the site who own and use Onkyo AVRs, so they may offer more (aka better) input. I do, however, hope that this helps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 805 does not have Preamp/Main In Connections. However, when connecting a 2 Channel Amplifier, there will be even more power available for the other Channels. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> It doesn't look like your AVR has jumpers on the preouts, so I'd guess that the mains _are_ powered even if you are using an outboard amp. Many of the current AVRs allow one to reconfigure the internal amplifiers for height/width speakers (9.x or 11.x), but if this is NOT the case with your AVR, then the answer would be, "yes."
> 
> BTW- there are several people on the site who own and use Onkyo AVRs, so they may offer more (aka better) input. I do, however, hope that this helps.


You are correct there are no jumpers on my preouts , ane yes I hope some onkyo people will chime in. 

Thanks for all the replys!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I owned both an 805 and 875. You cannot repurpose the FL/FR Amplifiers to another Zone or any other application but Biamping. Given the frankly absurd output of the 805, you are going to have to spend a small fortune on a Amplifier that honestly would provide any meaningful increase in power.

Here is the Bench Test from Home Theater Magazine"
"HT Labs Measures: Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 162.0 watts 
1 percent distortion at 184.5 watts

All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 120.4 watts 
1 percent distortion at 151.7 watts

This graph shows that the TX-SR805’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 181.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 212.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 327.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 369.0 watts."
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I owned both an 805 and 875. You cannot repurpose the FL/FR Amplifiers to another Zone or any other application but Biamping. Given the frankly absurd output of the 805, you are going to have to spend a small fortune on a Amplifier that honestly would provide any meaningful increase in power.
> 
> Here is the Bench Test from Home Theater Magazine"
> ...


Thanks for the info, so just to clarify what that's saying is if Im only using 5 channels the power from the two unused channels is spread across the 5.1. Also how would biamping play into that? Im curently biamping my mains but I want to go back to 7.1 Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

silver one said:


> Thanks for the info, so just to clarify what that's saying is if Im only using 5 channels the power from the two unused channels is spread across the 5.1. Also how would biamping play into that? Im curently biamping my mains but I want to go back to 7.1 Thanks again!


Biamping does not do as much as most think unless Active Crossovers are being used. That being said, I have rarely found reason to go past 5.1. However, if you have the speakers, I would go back to 7.1.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Bi-amping does not do as much as most think unless Active Crossovers are being used. That being said, I have rarely found reason to go past 5.1. However, if you have the speakers, I would go back to 7.1.


+1. Most people don't hear much -if any- of a difference. I'd guess that you will hear more of a difference going with 7 channels than you would with bi-amping. IF you have the speakers and space, I'd go 7.1 instead. I've also found that cramming 7 speakers into a room to have 7.1 does not add much. In fact, if you don't have the space, you are better-off with 5.1. More speakers do not always equal better SQ.


----------

